# What do I need to fish St. Clair ?



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Taking a trip to Detroit to fish the river and St. Clair. I know I need a MI fishing license, but what else do I need to cross the Canadian border on St. Clair ?
any special safety requirements that the average Ohioan might not have on board ?


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

and why does the word "fishing" turn into a link for New Zealand ???


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

if you fish the canadian side ---you will need an ontario license as well---i havent been keeping up with the laws but there is an I-68 form that may be required for each person onboard also to get back into the U.S. without a hassle---it also wouldnt hurt to have a birth certificate and a passport---i heard that in ohio that you might be questioned if you have been fishing close to the line---a chartplotter helps to know if your are over the line or not

there are some musky up there! make sure you have the season correct


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> and why does the word "fishing" turn into a link for New Zealand ???


I saw that... weird!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You definitely need a passport to re-enter into the states, effective 2008.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

fugarwi7 said:


> You definitely need a passport to re-enter into the states, effective 2008.


I thought they delayed that until '09
did I hear wrong ?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

It was delayed untuil 2009. I also believe that you are only allowed to troll with one rod per person in Canadian waters.

Pike


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Definately stick to the ONE ROD PER PERSON regulation. I have a few buddies who were fined $500 per extra rod, and the rods were confiscated as well! Crappy fishing weekend.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Got info for you;
Canada is now two rods per fisherman in Lake St, Clair one rod per man in the Detroit River. You will need a Canadian fishing license which you can order by fax or mail if you know when you are coming. Allow plenty of time to process. If you launch in the US and never dock in Canada you do not need anything other that your fishing license. As long as you are on the water you are cool. If you are going to dock on the canadian side you will need paperwork and it will be a hassle but if you are going there make sure you get the paperwork in order. Drop me a pm before you come up so I can let you know where we are getting them and what colors are working. Hope this helps. Also no open alcohol while the boat is underway.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks everyone....especially BESTER ! Two rods makes me a happy camper.
I will PM you soon. As far as the canadian liscence, is it only available by mail ? No E-Liscence ?
I will be up there the second week of June. I fished the Detroit River for the first time last year and saw TONS of big muskies. I cannot wait to try trolling St. Clair !!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Esoxhunter,
If you plan on getting the Canadian Licence, the Lower Canadian end of St. Clair has a lot more structure and depth changes. If you stick to the shoreline, you can troll all the way up past Belle River. Two years ago we witnessed a 52 caught right at the mouth. But that whole area provides great trolling opportunity.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the map Jim!
Belle was definitely in my attack plans


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

esoxhunter said:


> thanks everyone....especially BESTER ! Two rods makes me a happy camper.
> I will PM you soon. As far as the canadian liscence, is it only available by mail ? No E-Liscence ?
> I will be up there the second week of June. I fished the Detroit River for the first time last year and saw TONS of big muskies. I cannot wait to try trolling St. Clair !!!



As far as I know they do not do an e license. I've never fished the river but I hear they have caught some monsters vertical jigging with this new type of bait. I believe its called the Bondy Bait. I've never tried it. I like trolling @ 5mph and hearing a Penn 320 scream.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Esoxhunter - I looked this up earlier so I could avoid wasting time crossing the border to get a license. I will be getting both Michigan and Ontario licenses. Click on the weblink below...

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/fishing/nonres2.html

Later,
GW


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks GW!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I heard 2 rods this year and passport next year... but I heard, so I dunno


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Passport this year.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

just when I think I have a lock on what is needed for a trip to St. Clair, I realize that I still have no clue. There's gotta be a website that breaks it down but I have yet to find it.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

If you are on the water you do not need a passport.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

New U.S. passport regulations mandated by the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI) took effect January 23, 2007, and now require all U.S. and Canadian citizens who cross the U.S. and Canadian border by air to have a valid passport to establish their identity and citizenship. 


NEW PASSPORT REGULATIONS FOR PERSONS ARRIVING IN THE U.S. OR RE-ENTERING THE US, FROM CANADA, BY LAND AND SEA.

Presently, the regulations governing U.S. and Canadian citizens traveling to, or returning to the U.S. from Canada, by land and sea, remain unchanged; all U.S. and Canadian Citizens crossing the U.S. and Canadian border by land and sea must be prepared to show either a passport, or other proof of citizenship such as a birth certificate, and a government-issued photo-ID such as a drivers license. A drivers license is never proof of citizenship, of course, but can serve as documentation of the bearers identity in support of other proof of citizenship.

For resident aliens, an original green card is proof of permanent U.S. residence and, together with a photo-ID, will also suffice.

However, proposed, as yet unspecified changes mandated by WHTI will take effect sometime between January 1, 2008 (at the earliest), and June 1, 2009 (at the latest), whereupon U.S. and Canadian citizens will be required to present either passports or other secure documents, yet to be designated by the U.S. State Department.


----------

